# Fat puppy vs Slow Growth Plan



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Can you post a picture of your pup? My boy was nearly 15 pounds at 7.5 weeks and nowhere near being fat. The idea behind the Slow Growth Plan is a good one, but I feel like it doesn't account for different body sizes. Not all puppies are the same, and not all puppies will be 9.5-10 pounds at 8 weeks.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about keeping to the slow growth plan as far as exact weights. If you can easily feel his ribs with your fingers and he looks to be at a good weight, just continue with that. Just try to keep him lean but don't let him get to the point where he looks anorectic.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

The weights are a guideline only. Each dog has different builds, how much muscle or bone density they have can play a huge factor in weight. So use your eyes and your hands on their sides to be the true guide. You should be able to easily feel the ribs with light pressure but not see them sticking out.


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

My pup is 13.5 weeks and weighs 26 pounds. At eight weeks he weighed 13.4 pounds. Our breeder wanted each of the puppies to gain at least 2 pounds a week which he has. Recently, he has gone through a growth spurt and with has grown in very long in his torso and gotten very skinny. I told the breeder I was concerned that he was too skinny and she said that he was just going through the leggy stage. I too, would be careful about having a puppy that is too lean because when it goes through the leggy stage, he could get really skinny. Our breeder suggested giving our pup a joint support supplement too, which we do. I give my puppy three cups of food a day, a couple of treats and a scrambled egg added to his kibble at lunch.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My puppy is 17 weeks old and weighs 22 pounds. The vet tells me he's a perfect weight for his size. He is healthy and has plenty of energy.


----------



## MtnDog (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks to all for the comments and reassurance.
Yes, I fully understand that the Hovan "Ideal" weight chart is just that, and was developed based upon averages. My initial concern stemmed from doing the math and realizing that my 15 pound, 8-week pup was 50% heavier than that averaged group. (The 15 pound weight was the breeder's estimate. Four days later, the vet's office scale showed 14.7 pounds.)

His rate of weight gain is consistent with Hovan's guidelines (except for his above-ideal starter weight). The ribs are easily felt but not visible. Energy and strength is great. The vet is pleased and so am I. A side note is the fact that I've lost several pounds myself since we brought this little guy home, probably due to how puppy-ownership has increased my activity level. So it looks like everyone is likely to be lean and fit. 

I cannot time-travel to undo the overfeeding done by the breeder but I can continue to keep this dog healthier going forward. 

For the person who asked that I post an early photo, the attached shot was taken at his 9-week mark.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Good for you and good for your puppy!!!! Just like humans, your puppy is better off being a touch too lean than a touch too heavy. The research is there. We have become so accustomed to seeing overweight pets, children and adults that when we see a well conditioned, fit person or dog we tend to think "wow! thin!". Here's an article on a study that you may find interesting:
Add Years To Your Dog's Life | Prevention


----------

